# galveston tarpon



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

any one know of any good guides for tarpon out of galveston or freeport ???


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Chris Jamail
Mike Larue
Jamie Pinter


----------

